# Heater to tank ratio. Min and max ratio.



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok, I've got a 25W and a 50W heater both adjustable and by Hydor. They are ~7inchers which is smallest I have on hand right now. 

I have a 1gal minibow, 5.5gal, and 10gal right now. 

I would like to know what the min/max heater to tank ratio is?

I was thinking of putting the 25W in the 1gal and putting it on the lowest setting so the temps don't jump up high and such then put the 50W into the 5.5gal. I don't have any money not to buy anything new as funds are very tight so I'm working with what I have. My thinking is that the 25W at the lowest setting should work. I know I know people want smaller heaters for that 'oh crap' factor if something went sideways a smaller heater would do less damage before your detection then a heater that is larger then the tank spec. Both heaters are new and purchased last year. The 25W has been in use since ~Dec I think and has not shown any signs of going sideways and rather working well in the 5.5gal. The 50W is never used and still in storage since purchase.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Well, even with the correct heater, thing can still go wrong. It's just a matter of how fast or how slow your heater should break. A broken heater that won't heat is actually a good way for a heater to break. It's the one that won't stop heating that will cook your fish. And if you have a powerful heater that is rated for a bigger thank, your fish won't stand a chance. If you have a heater for the rated tank, you may have a few days to realize what's going on.
Another factor that depends on the heater is how big is the difference in tank temperature vs room temperature. If it's around ~ 5C, it shouldn't be that big of a problems. Temperature difference higher than 10C will push your heater to the limits.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

The usual rule of thumb is 3-5 watts per gallon, but it depends on the difference between tank temp and room temp. Put your 25w in your 5.5 gallon and the 50w in the 10 gallon. As for the 1 gallon, keep it in a warmer part of the house, or use it for fish that don't mind room temp.

Many people like to keep their aquaria at 80F+, but most aquarium fish actually do better and live longer in the 72-75F range. 

When heaters fail, they tend to do so suddenly. It's a good practice to check the thermometer whenever you look at the tank just in case your heater has stopped working. Check the thermometer first if you see any unusual behaviour like snails climbing to the top of the tank or fish showing distress.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

+1 
The rule is 3watt per gallon min. But it does not mean that for 30Gl tank 200 watt heater will be good, 100 will do. So put your 50W to 10Gl, 25W in 5.5Gl and 1Gl you can buy a mini heater. This is what I have in my 1 GL. I have Marina 10Watt mini heater for 1-3Gl


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Does anyone know if there is any adjustable heater less then 25W for 1-2.5gal tanks?

I may end up trying and seeing the temp results of the 25W in the 1gal on it's lowest setting and the 50W in the 5.5gal and play with the setting till I see stable results. If not then I don't have a problem going mad scientist with pipes and tubing here and there into another tank and air lift the water up a tube into the other smaller tanks then havign the tubes return back to the main tank. The tubes not going to release water into the tank I need heated but more as a sort of heating element of such if you may on that. 

A little odd if I go that route but hey I think functionally it would work tho the more tubing the more heat loss.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

No. Anything below 25W is preset. Also depends what type of fish you will have in your 1GL. All my fish that I kept in 1 GL was afraid of 25W one because of it's size and power. The only one they are comfortable with is very small 10W Marina mini heater


----------

